# Training Rut - Looking to freshen things up......Suggestions Please



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Teach her some tricks!


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Sounds like a great life! I assume you have already considered a lot of the "traditional" dog sport options like agility or nose work, but maybe parkour would be something you could integrate into your regular routine?








Home | International Dog Parkour Association


The home of the International Dog Parkour Association! We want to encourage people to explore the environment around them acting as a team with their dogs. We also offer an online titling program!




www.dogparkour.org





And as just mentioned, teaching her some tricks is always fun (and you can earn Trick Dog titles through the AKC). AKC Trick Dog – American Kennel Club


----------



## OceanForever (May 25, 2021)

Sounds like Hudson has a lovely life! Teaching Ocean to “name” toys individually - i.e. associate a specific word to each toy - has been a great way to add some improvised and low hassle stimulation on weekdays, when the daily walk is a bit samey. We go to all sorts of different places on weekends but naturally, weekdays tend to follow a bit of a pattern. We open the toy box randomly one day after dinner and start the process, and he’s not expecting it so it remains quite exciting. And it’s something that doesn’t really get old if you keep adding new toys to name! For some reason he still struggles differentiating his snake “snakey” from his banana “nana,” but most items were picked up easily enough! Or any silly tricks really would do the same thing. Mental stimulation can be so exciting for dogs, even if it seems basic to us.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

Teach a blind retrieve.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

I second Nosework. Our boy absolutely loves it... even more than agility which he loves too.


----------

